# NI S49 vs S49 MK2 - A Worthy Upgrade?



## catsass (Jan 19, 2018)

I currently own a 1st generation Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol S49. I've come across a local, private party selling a '_New! Still in the box! Never used! Only even glanced at 5 times!_' S49 MK2 for $450 (they're currently selling for $599 retail).

I like a number of the changes in the MK2. Hardware modulation and pitch wheels as opposed to the cheesy touchstrips. The MK2 is now USB bus powered. The light guide appears to be toned down, and less blinding. And a few other changes and additions.

But is it _truly_ worth it? Have any of you 1st gen owners upgraded to the MK2?

Any thoughts, experiences, opinions, and/or ridicule would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi there,

I have had good luck buying used gear but paying that close to the new-with-warranty-registered-user price seems kind of high. I don't know if you checked eBay but I would. For one thing, there's at least a modicum of redress available if the thing stops working five minutes after it comes out of the box.

IDK -- just seems very expensive for used gear even never opened.


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 19, 2018)

To me, the new Machine looks better. I use all Kontakt Orchestral stuff in VEpro, so the light guide would be rarely useful to me. Other than that (and keys with wheels) the machine can do everything those Komplete keyboards offer and more ...


----------



## Fleer (Jan 19, 2018)

To me it’s the other way around.
Larger size with more plastic, unusable Maschine buttons and limited light guide. The only thing of interest to me is usb power, but I hope the 25-key version will come with I/O like the new Maschine has. And 37 keys


----------



## catsass (Jan 19, 2018)

JohnG said:


> Hi there,
> I have had good luck buying used gear but paying that close to the new-with-warranty-registered-user price seems kind of high. I don't know if you checked eBay but I would. For one thing, there's at least a modicum of redress available if the thing stops working five minutes after it comes out of the box.
> IDK -- just seems very expensive for used gear even never opened.


.
Good points, all worthy of careful consideration. Thanks for weighing in!

Nothing presently on eBay below the $599 retail price.


----------

